# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Установка 1с УПП для чайника

## Анелек

Здравствуйте! На работе стоит 1с 8.3 УПП 1.3. Доступ к функциям ограничен для каждого пользователя его "сектором", а хочется освоить больше. Попыталась установить дома по ссылкам из темы "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!".
Сначала установила платформу, затем конфигурацию УПП. Запустила, добавила базу, стала открывать - требует лицензию! Я что-то не так сделала в процессе установки или что-то не доделала? Не могу сообразить, программист из меня никакой. База нужна только для обучения (попробовать то, что "закрыто" на работе). Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться. :blush:

----------


## Fltr

> Сначала установила платформу


Вот с этого места подробнее, что за платформа, откуда брали

----------


## Анелек

Брала с этого форума, вот из этой темы - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Скачала Технологическую платформу 8.3 Финальная версия 8.3.14.1565 от 31.01.19 вот по этой ссылке:
http://www.unibytes.com/bzCTaHad.0oLqw-Us4P3UgBB
Конфигурацию УПП скачала с этой же темы - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/yWgD-ebM5wIB
Распаковала архивы, запустила файл setup. Все вроде бы установилось, но не пускает...

----------


## Fltr

> Брала с этого форума, вот из этой темы - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
> Скачала Технологическую платформу 8.3 Финальная версия 8.3.14.1565 от 31.01.19 вот по этой ссылке:
> http://www.unibytes.com/bzCTaHad.0oLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Конфигурацию УПП скачала с этой же темы - http://www.unibytes.com/folder/yWgD-ebM5wIB
> Распаковала архивы, запустила файл setup. Все вроде бы установилось, но не пускает...


Вам нужна версия платформы с пометкой Repack.

----------

Анелек (25.03.2019)

----------


## Анелек

Большое спасибо за подсказку, вечером попробую переустановить.

----------


## Анелек

Еще раз огромное спасибо, все получилось. Буду учиться.

----------


## 1177sa

Тоже прошу помощи.
Скачал технологическую платформу отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/MuY8...QLqw-Us4P3UgBB
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 8.3.14.1630 от 06.03.2019
Установил 8.3.14.1630_windows64full.

Далее качнул отсюда https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%9A!/page8:
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.26.1 от 21.03.2019
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

Установил и обновление и конфиг, прицепил базу, зашел...все пашет, обрадовался, но не тут-то было...
Начала вылазить табличка "ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" и выкидывает.

Попробовал платформу ставить через 1cEntRepack_x86.exe с ключем: -aiA.
Все равно табличка вылетает.

В файле !прочти меня! упоминается cEntRepack_x64.exe, но я не нашел во всей папке 8.3.14.1630_Complex.

Давно это дело не ставил, поэтому не помню, что, да как, посоветуйте, пожалуйста.
Спасибо.

----------


## derner

Приветству!
Начинаю разбираться с 1с, поэтому сильно не пинайте.
Установил, платформу и базу.
тут по ссылке версия программы: https://yadi.sk/i/rPDgk4mbdwgAaA
после запуска программы открывается интерфейс вида:
796aec9cb5c9b9cfca5909edc4f10521.jpg
а мне нужен интерфейс с кнопками типо такого:
1383902205_rabochijjstol.jpg

Что необходимо сделать чтобы изменить интерфейс.

----------


## Fltr

> Приветству!
> Начинаю разбираться с 1с, поэтому сильно не пинайте.
> Установил, платформу и базу.
> тут по ссылке версия программы: https://yadi.sk/i/rPDgk4mbdwgAaA
> после запуска программы открывается интерфейс вида:
> 796aec9cb5c9b9cfca5909edc4f10521.jpg
> а мне нужен интерфейс с кнопками типо такого:
> 1383902205_rabochijjstol.jpg
> 
> Что необходимо сделать чтобы изменить интерфейс.


На приведенных скринах совершенно разные версии конфигураций. На первом - Управление торговлей 11.1 (управляемое приложение), на втором конфигурация с обычным приложением (на картинке не видно название), например Управление Торговлей 10.3. Нужно установить ту же конфигурацию, что и на втором.

----------


## derner

Спасибо за ответ, уже поставил конфу 10.3(10.3.29.1).
Подскажите если я ее обновлю сразу до 10.3.40.1, пропуская предыдущие обновления. База останется рабочей?

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо за ответ, уже поставил конфу 10.3(10.3.29.1).
> Подскажите если я ее обновлю сразу до 10.3.40.1, пропуская предыдущие обновления. База останется рабочей?


Вы делаете архивные копии перед обновлением?

----------


## derner

> Вы делаете архивные копии перед обновлением?


Это демократ база, копий не делаю. Пока учусь.

----------


## Fltr

> Это демократ база, копий не делаю. Пока учусь.


Учитесь всегда делать архивные копии, тогда при обновлениях избежите проблем.

----------

